# PSDzDATA 54.2 and E-Sys Problem!



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WowMe said:


> Could I also get the link for the PSDZdata 2.54.1 and the e-sys 3.26.1
> 
> I got a link in past from other forum however don't see C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F030. AM i missing something? Thanks for help!
> 
> 328ix 2014


F30 uses F20 PSdZData (Target). There is no F30 folder.


----------



## LDNomad (Jan 2, 2015)

Howdy, I am trying to code my i3 and am currently using PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1. Also I launch with TokenMaster's Premium 1.0.7 which solves the token issue when editing. Hooking up to the vehicle is a snap and reading the ECU goes well. The problem seems to be with the CAFD files in the CAF folder. I was able to get the first CAFD file to work (ACSM) and changed three items. I then saved them and rebooted and everything works great. I then tried to do some additional coding, and get an error (first image). I verified that the CAF folder (second image) had the CAFD files, but it just won't let me continue. It has been recommended that I install PSdZData 54.2, but after reading this thread, I'm not so sure. My CPU has just recently been upgraded and perhaps I now need a newer PSdZData than 54.2? This is all very challenging, but I really need to change a few things before an upcoming trip to Tahoe.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LDNomad said:


> Howdy, I am trying to code my i3 and am currently using PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1. Also I launch with TokenMaster's Premium 1.0.7 which solves the token issue when editing. Hooking up to the vehicle is a snap and reading the ECU goes well. The problem seems to be with the CAFD files in the CAF folder. I was able to get the first CAFD file to work (ACSM) and changed three items. I then saved them and rebooted and everything works great. I then tried to do some additional coding, and get an error (first image). I verified that the CAF folder (second image) had the CAFD files, but it just won't let me continue. It has been recommended that I install PSdZData 54.2, but after reading this thread, I'm not so sure. My CPU has just recently been upgraded and perhaps I now need a newer PSdZData than 54.2? This is all very challenging, but I really need to change a few things before an upcoming trip to Tahoe.


Use 54.1 PSdZdata. Then download this CAFAD file and copy to your CAFD library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd):

cafd_00000ded.caf.003_013_026:

https://mega.co.nz/#!R5pHxIhR!y3cApToiEcmSv5loNJmzSqvrhbvmv2UgG02iTYAYRIE


----------



## szymoncobo (May 16, 2010)

Could I also get the link for the PSDZdata 2.54.1


----------



## LDNomad (Jan 2, 2015)

Just a quick note to say that I am finally able to code the i3! Lots of help from Shawn, Eli, and especially Antonio! My CPU is the latest and some things are different. 

I sure would like to contact whoever put together the excellent coding sheet for the i3, as a few things are different with the latest upgrades on the CPU from BMW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

szymoncobo said:


> Could I also get the link for the PSDZdata 2.54.1


PM sent.


----------



## Maros_pl (May 26, 2014)

Shawn, could you PM me a link to PSDZDATA 54.1?

I had earlier PSDZDATA 52.3. Can I just overwrite the old PSDZDATA or do I have to do something else to get i to work?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maros_pl said:


> Shawn, could you PM me a link to PSDZDATA 54.1?
> 
> I had earlier PSDZDATA 52.3. Can I just overwrite the old PSDZDATA or do I have to do something else to get i to work?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello.
I downloaded psdzdata 54.3 and it's not working.
Even when i go to connect I don't see the chassis to connect.
I'm sig esys 26.0. Can someone send me links do esys 26.1 and psdzdata working? (54.1 or 52.2 right?)
Thanks in advance


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dtypr said:


> Hello.
> I downloaded psdzdata 54.3 and it's not working.
> Even when i go to connect I don't see the chassis to connect.
> I'm sig esys 26.0. Can someone send me links do esys 26.1 and psdzdata working? (54.1 or 52.2 right?)
> Thanks in advance


Try to check if you have the .dist folder in the psdztata structure.

Should look like that..
....\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_14_11_502\odx

and this for each chassis.


----------



## LDNomad (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks to Shawn, Eli and Antonio, I am finally able to code our i3. However, a few changes did not take and returned errors. We really need a few code changes to be able to take the car to Tahoe in a few months.

It seems that something is wrong while trying to code HU_ENTRYNAV. I've attached some screen shots showing the error screens and details. If anyone can help, it sure would be appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Hello.
> I downloaded psdzdata 54.3 and it's not working.
> Even when i go to connect I don't see the chassis to connect.
> I'm sig esys 26.0. Can someone send me links do esys 26.1 and psdzdata working? (54.1 or 52.2 right?)
> Thanks in advance


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LDNomad said:


> Thanks to Shawn, Eli and Antonio, I am finally able to code our i3. However, a few changes did not take and returned errors. We really need a few code changes to be able to take the car to Tahoe in a few months.
> 
> It seems that something is wrong while trying to code HU_ENTRYNAV. I've attached some screen shots showing the error screens and details. If anyone can help, it sure would be appreciated!


Download and copy to your FAFP library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\fafp):

fafp_000009b9.fap.001_000_061:

https://mega.co.nz/#!xsYEHKYJ!pyp-r0OsgkeacE3eGkLJVXm5-Qu3DVdixE3WfZwWWW8


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

I deleted this psdzdata folder that won't work.. Can someone send me link with most updated versions of esys and psdzdata?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> I deleted this psdzdata folder that won't work.. Can someone send me link with most updated versions of esys and psdzdata?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks shawnsheridan!


----------



## u2chin (Mar 8, 2015)

Request for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 please  Trying to get everything for my i3 Rex. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

u2chin said:


> Request for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 please  Trying to get everything for my i3 Rex. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

BTW, why the newer versions (54.3) wont work well?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> BTW, why the newer versions (54.3) wont work well?
> Thanks


BMW made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 and expanded upon them in 54.3, and expanded upon further in 55.0 where they removed descriptive text from CAFD (and FAFP) files, making FDL Coding of many ECU's impossible using regular PSdZData files.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

There is any workaround?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> There is any workaround?
> Thanks


Not really.


----------



## LDNomad (Jan 2, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Download and copy to your FAFP library folder (C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\fafp):
> 
> fafp_000009b9.fap.001_000_061:
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!xsYEHKYJ!pyp-r0OsgkeacE3eGkLJVXm5-Qu3DVdixE3WfZwWWW8


Awesome! It worked! Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi,
I have an F31 of 01/2014 .
can you give me the link the PSDZdata 2.54.1
and 3.26.1 e-sys ?
Will I program with the software?
I have enet cable .
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Hi,
> I have an F31 of 01/2014 .
> can you give me the link the PSDZdata 2.54.1
> and 3.26.1 e-sys ?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks shawnsheridan !
all ok...

have you a link to find the Cheat Sheet for F31 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> Thanks shawnsheridan !
> all ok...
> 
> have you a link to find the Cheat Sheet for F31 ?


Use F30 Cheat Sheet:

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16422068&postcount=1


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use F30 Cheat Sheet:
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16422068&postcount=1


perfect !
good day ..... from france !


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use F30 Cheat Sheet:
> 
> http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=16422068&postcount=1


I can use this link to make my first steps in coding or til there was another link easier? :
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> I can use this link to make my first steps in coding or til there was another link easier? :
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884


You can, but your E-Sys package should have come with all the coding guides you need.


----------



## holaholas (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan I'd appreciate if you can send me the link also (I'm doing baby steps and I cant connect my f22 with e-sys 3.26.1 an psdzdata V54) Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

holaholas said:


> Hi shawnsheridan I'd appreciate if you can send me the link also (I'm doing baby steps and I cannto connect my f22 with e-sys 3.26.1 an psdzdata V54) Thanks!


There is nothing newer than 54.1 that you would want, and PSdZData won't solve a Connection Issue.

What is happening when you try and connect?


----------



## holaholas (Mar 10, 2015)

I tried with e-sys 3.26.1 and pszdata little and the program said: open connection fail.....incompatible with version 4.9.4 (it was pszdata little but i dont remember the version) and now I'm trying with pszdata v54 and i cannot select a target because the field is in blank. Thanks for the help!


----------



## holaholas (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your PSdZData is too old for your E-Sys version. You need older E-Sys version or 54.1 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## holaholas (Mar 10, 2015)

A lot of thanks shawnSheridan!


----------



## Cep55 (Mar 11, 2015)

Shawn, could I trouble you for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 links, please?

Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cep55 said:


> Shawn, could I trouble you for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 links, please?
> 
> Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## Cep55 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you for the links! When I try to go to the setup/installation guide, or to E-Sys, it says "Enter encryption key". Anyone know what to do there?

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cep55 said:


> Thank you for the links! When I try to go to the setup/installation guide, or to E-Sys, it says "Enter encryption key". Anyone know what to do there?
> 
> thanks!


The links work perfectly fine when clicked from the PM. You cannot copy and paste them from the Forum email notification.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW525T said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to 3.55 psdzData? Just wanna try to see what's missing and if coding may be possible either.


PM sent.


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## H0ckeydad (Mar 22, 2015)

Is it safe to say that once upgraded to 3.55, you can't downgrade?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

My car had been upgrade to 15-03-501 by dealer last week, all coded function were gone .
Could you please kindly send me the related PSDZDATA link?

Thanks a lot !

Jacky


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

H0ckeydad said:


> Is it safe to say that once upgraded to 3.55, you can't downgrade?


Downgrade is most likely possible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My car had been upgrade to 15-03-501 by dealer last week, all coded function were gone .
> Could you please kindly send me the related PSDZDATA link?
> ...


With 55.1, most ECU's will likely only be VO Codeable, and not FDL Codeable, due to BMW AG's Trimming of the CAFD files though.

PM sent.


----------



## hannibalhector (Sep 15, 2014)

please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hannibalhector said:


> please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1


PM sent.


----------



## H0ckeydad (Mar 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Downgrade is most likely possible.


 I had some time last night and read way more than I was expecting on this topic between this site and others.

Please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1

Thank you.


----------



## adisan82 (Oct 24, 2013)

please send the link for latest PSdZData and E-Sys

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

H0ckeydad said:


> I had some time last night and read way more than I was expecting on this topic between this site and others.
> 
> Please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1
> 
> Thank you.





adisan82 said:


> please send the link for latest PSdZData and E-Sys
> 
> Best regards


PM's sent.


----------



## justbusiness (Jan 24, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> With 55.1, most ECU's will likely only be VO Codeable, and not FDL Codeable, due to BMW AG's Trimming of the CAFD files though.
> 
> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, can we still downgrade the 55.1 to 54.1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

justbusiness said:


> Hello Shawn, can we still downgrade the 55.1 to 54.1?


Most likely. A few people have already done so.


----------



## ozkangadow (Mar 25, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Most likely. A few people have already done so.


Hello, how can we upgrade/downgrade ? and how to check which version is installed in the car?. is it ok to use 54.1 psdzdata in a car which has not been updated since 1-2 years? im sorry i couldnt find if there was a topic describing what to do. any help is appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ozkangadow said:


> Hello, how can we upgrade/downgrade ? and how to check which version is installed in the car?. is it ok to use 54.1 psdzdata in a car which has not been updated since 1-2 years? im sorry i couldnt find if there was a topic describing what to do. any help is appreciated. thanks in advance


Yes, you should have no problem using 54.1 on any car that has not been programmed since 03/2015.

Read I-Step Current to see what version is on car now.

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

I would not worry about upgrade/downgrade until you determine you have a need to do so.


----------



## bmwcoding (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1: THX.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwcoding said:


> Hi,
> 
> please send the link for PSdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1: THX.


PM sent.


----------



## opit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi.
Can I get links for PsdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 please.
I've downloaded PsdZData 55.0 already but of course this one is trimmed and cannot do any coding with my 2011 F10 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## opit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi.
Can I get links for PsdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 please.
I've downloaded PsdZData 55.0 already but of course this one is trimmed and cannot do any coding with my 2011 F10 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

opit said:


> Hi.
> Can I get links for PsdZData 54.1 and E-Sys 3.26.1 please.
> I've downloaded PsdZData 55.0 already but of course this one is trimmed and cannot do any coding with my 2011 F10
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## dj_gigi (May 21, 2015)

hello,

same problem for me, after a BMW service, all my programmation was lost, and now I have this message:

CAS [40] [DXXXXXXX]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_0000000F_005_025_044 Fehler:
File for "cafd_0000000f-005_025_044" not found! [C012]

Could you give me trhe lnk for cafd_0000000f.caf.005_025_044 and tell me how to pocced ?

thans in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dj_gigi said:


> hello,
> 
> same problem for me, after a BMW service, all my programmation was lost, and now I have this message:
> 
> ...


You need to update.

PM sent.


----------



## dj_gigi (May 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi shawn

I'm using ESYS 3.26.1 & PSdZDATA v.54.1_PSdZData_Lite:

What I must to use ?

new I-Step version is F010-14-11-502 for my BMW 535d from end 2011

Thanks
David


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dj_gigi said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> I'm using ESYS 3.26.1 & PSdZDATA v.54.1_PSdZData_Lite:
> 
> ...


I sent you what you needed via PM. Did you not get it?


----------



## Shaniko (May 23, 2015)

I would appreciate if you can send a link for PSDzDATA 54.1 and the latest E-Sys.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaniko said:


> I would appreciate if you can send a link for PSDzDATA 54.1 and the latest E-Sys.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bejiro (May 28, 2015)

Hi ! I'm also interested by the last working version of E-sys and PSDzDATA for my F20. Can i have the link please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bejiro said:


> Hi ! I'm also interested by the last working version of E-sys and PSDzDATA for my F20. Can i have the link please ?


PM sent.


----------



## Nitrus (May 11, 2013)

@shawnsheridan

Can you send me the 54.1 PSDz full files?
I have 54.2 but i read that i couldn´t code with this files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nitrus said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Can you send me the 54.1 PSDz full files?
> I have 54.2 but i read that i couldn´t code with this files.


You can't read because they are Trimmed, not because you have Lite version instead of Full version.

PM sent.


----------



## deliciouscars (Jun 13, 2015)

*psdzdata 54.1*

Could you please send me a PM a link to the latest coding software (E-Sys and psdzdata).
I have a F11 from 01/2014.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliciouscars said:


> Could you please send me a PM a link to the latest coding software (E-Sys and psdzdata).
> I have a F11 from 01/2014.


PM sent.


----------



## qadhi79 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am trying to code my F10 M5. After connecting I cannot see any green CAFD modules and when I try to edit FDL I see a lot of folders without names and have numeric values which I cant comprehend and unable to find the coding values which I want to modify.

Do I need some additional files or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qadhi79 said:


> I am trying to code my F10 M5. After connecting I cannot see any green CAFD modules and when I try to edit FDL I see a lot of folders without names and have numeric values which I cant comprehend and unable to find the coding values which I want to modify.
> 
> Do I need some additional files or am I doing something wrong?


Are you suing 55.4 PSdZData with E-Sys Launcher 2.x (not 1.x) and is E-Sys Launcher set for Car Series = F10?


----------



## qadhi79 (Jan 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you suing 55.4 PSdZData with E-Sys Launcher 2.x (not 1.x) and is E-Sys Launcher set for Car Series = F10?


Yes I am using 55.4 PSdZData Lite with E-Sys Launcher 2.0 build 42 and E-Sys launcher is set for F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qadhi79 said:


> Yes I am using 55.4 PSdZData Lite with E-Sys Launcher 2.0 build 42 and E-Sys launcher is set for F10


Not possible then for Trimmed files. Send me TeamViewer Login so I can look at it.


----------



## qadhi79 (Jan 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not possible then for Trimmed files. Send me TeamViewer Login so I can look at it.


Please check your PM


----------



## wafi (Jun 14, 2015)

Hii Shawn,
I'm using E-Sys 3.26.1 with 55.4 PSdZData and also used E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x (suitable your PM).
But to coding F10, the trimmed files still persist.
Help me please.


----------



## wafi (Jun 14, 2015)

Hii Shawn,
I'm using E-Sys 3.26.1 with 55.4 PSdZData and also used E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x (suitable your PM).
But to coding F10, the trimmed files still persist.
Help me please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wafi said:


> Hii Shawn,
> I'm using E-Sys 3.26.1 with 55.4 PSdZData and also used E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.x (suitable your PM).
> But to coding F10, the trimmed files still persist.
> Help me please.


Is E-Sys Launcher set for Car Series = F10?


----------



## fmancmu (Jul 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can code car built yesterday with E-Sys Launcher 2.x and 56.1 PSdZData.


Wow that's great news!!!!
Could you send me a link for E-sys launcher and 56.1 PSdZData?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmancmu said:


> Wow that's great news!!!!
> Could you send me a link for E-sys launcher and 56.1 PSdZData?
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## quinaquen (Jul 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Great!

please sent me PM,too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

quinaquen said:


> Great!
> 
> please sent me PM,too.


PM sent.


----------



## MikeyJ (Feb 16, 2006)

*Require latest*

Hey Shawn,
Add me to the PM list for E-Sys Launcher 2.x and 56.1 PSdZData for 15' F22 built 4/15.

Thanks!
-MikeyJ


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MikeyJ said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Add me to the PM list for E-Sys Launcher 2.x and 56.1 PSdZData for 15' F22 built 4/15.
> 
> Thanks!
> -MikeyJ


PM sent.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.1 full? I am planning to update my F10. Thanks.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.1 full? I am planning to update my F10. Thanks.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn,



Can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.1 full? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.1 full? I am planning to update my F10. Thanks.





jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the link for psdzdata 56.1 full? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

hi shawn,

can you share me also the 56.1 pszdata lite link ( using the 56.0 now )
thanks again.

greetings, Patrick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> hi shawn,
> 
> can you share me also the 56.1 pszdata lite link ( using the 56.0 now )
> thanks again.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## blarod (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi,

Can you send me the link for PSDzData 56.1 to code my F30.

Thanks

Benoit


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blarod said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me the link for PSDzData 56.1 to code my F30.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,

Can you please send me PSDzData 56.1 links.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pcvet said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me PSDzData 56.1 links.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TheSlimOne (Jan 7, 2007)

I had coded my wife's F25 a while back. For some reason I can't 'read code' on the CAS. It seems to read most of the other ones just fine. Any idea what is up. I know it was reset at the dealer a while back and I was going in to put it back how it was. Esys version is 3.25 and the PDSZ is 52.1. Is it possible the dealer did something and I need to find a newer version now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheSlimOne said:


> I had coded my wife's F25 a while back. For some reason I can't 'read code' on the CAS. It seems to read most of the other ones just fine. Any idea what is up. I know it was reset at the dealer a while back and I was going in to put it back how it was. Esys version is 3.25 and the PDSZ is 52.1. Is it possible the dealer did something and I need to find a newer version now?


PM sent.


----------



## vision1001 (Jul 6, 2015)

would be nice if i can get the links to pdsz data too.

Thanks a lot.

(e-sys 3.26 is ok for 56.1 data? if not could u please include the dl links for the correct e-sys)


----------



## vision1001 (Jul 6, 2015)

would be nice if i can get the links to pdsz data too.

Thanks a lot.

(e-sys 3.26 is ok for 56.1 data? if not could u please include the dl links for the correct e-sys)


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

hi shawnsheridan can you send me the link for psdzdata 54.1 thanks thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michousa04 said:


> hi shawnsheridan can you send me the link for psdzdata 54.1 thanks thanks


PM sent.


----------



## poohatsch (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, and may i ask for PSDzDATA 54.2 link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

poohatsch said:


> Hello everyone, and may i ask for PSDzDATA 54.2 link?


PM sent.


----------



## tc2yang (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Having problems with trimmed CAFD files using E-SYS Launcher Premium 1.0.5 & E-SYS 3.26.1 with PSdZData v54.2 Full.
May I get the latest launcher, e-sys, and psdzdata.
Thanks in advance.

BR, T.C Yang


----------



## tc2yang (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Having problems with trimmed CAFD files using E-SYS Launcher Premium 1.0.5 & E-SYS 3.26.1 with PSdZData v54.2 Full.
May I get the latest launcher, e-sys, and psdzdata.
Thanks in advance.

BR, T.C Yang


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tc2yang said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Having problems with trimmed CAFD files using E-SYS Launcher Premium 1.0.5 & E-SYS 3.26.1 with PSdZData v54.2 Full.
> May I get the latest launcher, e-sys, and psdzdata.
> ...


You need E-Sys Launcher 2.x.

PM sent.


----------



## diigodr (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello i have the E-Sys 3.26.1 at moment, is the last version right? And can send me the v.54.2 PSdZData? Is the last version also?

Thx a lot!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

diigodr said:


> Hello i have the E-Sys 3.26.1 at moment, is the last version right? And can send me the v.54.2 PSdZData? Is the last version also?
> 
> Thx a lot!!!


56.4 is latest.

PM sent.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

@ShawnS - would you PM the link to latest PSdZData please? Tnx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Spyder1963 said:


> @ShawnS - would you PM the link to latest PSdZData please? Tnx.


PM sent.


----------



## Jon1915 (Oct 3, 2014)

Please 3.26.1 E-Sys Launcher 2.x. 

Thx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jon1915 said:


> Please 3.26.1 E-Sys Launcher 2.x.
> 
> Thx a lot


PM sent.


----------



## Hypercar (Oct 1, 2015)

*v56.3 PSdZData full problem*

Hi
Have downloaded and installed esys 32.6.1
downloaded PSdZDATA, where to i install the .rar files?
do i need to extract them?
Thanks in advance for all advice and help:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hypercar said:


> Hi
> Have downloaded and installed esys 32.6.1
> downloaded PSdZDATA, where to i install the .rar files?
> do i need to extract them?
> Thanks in advance for all advice and help:thumbup:


Where do you get theese files from? Did it not come with instructions?


----------



## ch3tan (Oct 3, 2015)

Please could I have 3.26.1 E-Sys Launcher 2.x?

Thanks


----------



## Hypercar (Oct 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where do you get theese files from? Did it not come with instructions?


got a link for mega download, no instructions
thanks in advance for all help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ch3tan said:


> Please could I have 3.26.1 E-Sys Launcher 2.x?
> 
> Thanks





Hypercar said:


> got a link for mega download, no instructions
> thanks in advance for all help


PM's sent.


----------



## oTToFSerie (Oct 3, 2015)

*Help*



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it's very clearly trimmed.


can u help me too i have the same problem like on the 2.pic


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oTToFSerie said:


> can u help me too i have the same problem like on the 2.pic


PM sent.


----------



## woofer121 (Oct 5, 2015)

hello, I have same problem, could you please send me the 54.1 PSdZData ?
thanks and regards


----------



## woofer121 (Oct 5, 2015)

hello, I have same problem, could you please send me the 54.1 PSdZData ?
thanks and regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

woofer121 said:


> hello, I have same problem, could you please send me the 54.1 PSdZData ?
> thanks and regards


PM sent.


----------



## Sunny 525i (Nov 14, 2005)

hey shawn have the same problem as pic 2. trimmed view. Can you help? I currently have E-Sys version 3.23.4 and psdzdata 51.3
I'm getting the cafd_0000000f-005_25_051 not found error in CAS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sunny 525i said:


> hey shawn have the same problem as pic 2. trimmed view. Can you help? I currently have E-Sys version 3.23.4 and psdzdata 51.3
> I'm getting the cafd_0000000f-005_25_051 not found error in CAS


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## gimi_1451 (Oct 11, 2015)

Can you send me the Link for the PsDzData 54.1 please?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gimi_1451 said:


> Can you send me the Link for the PsDzData 54.1 please?
> 
> Thanks.


No, it is the latest only. Old versions are not left up.


----------



## catalin777 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Shawn.. would please be kind enough to share links to PSdZData and E-Sys to make changes to my BMW i3?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalin777 said:


> Hi Shawn.. would please be kind enough to share links to PSdZData and E-Sys to make changes to my BMW i3?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## anthonyd0 (Jul 20, 2015)

*ESys and PSDzDATA*

Hi Shawn. Thanks again for the help! Looking to get ESys and PSDzDATA to work with an F12. Tried to get files separately but my 56.2 PSDzDATA isn't working with my 3.26.1 E-Sys (the SWE folder looks particularly empty). Happy to start over if there is a bundle that works together.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anthonyd0 said:


> Hi Shawn. Thanks again for the help! Looking to get ESys and PSDzDATA to work with an F12. Tried to get files separately but my 56.2 PSDzDATA isn't working with my 3.26.1 E-Sys (the SWE folder looks particularly empty). Happy to start over if there is a bundle that works together.


PM sent.

If you use Lite version, the only sub folders of C:\Data\psdzdata\swe that will have files are the CAFD and FAFP folders.


----------



## whiteF32 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn, are you able to send me the newest versions of ESys and PSDzDATA? I have a 2014 F32


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whiteF32 said:


> Hi Shawn, are you able to send me the newest versions of ESys and PSDzDATA? I have a 2014 F32


PM sent.


----------



## winggert (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Shawn, may I have the newest versions of ESys and PSDzDATA? I have a 2013 F10. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

winggert said:


> Hello Shawn, may I have the newest versions of ESys and PSDzDATA? I have a 2013 F10. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Thinkpad (Nov 12, 2010)

After trying everything I cannot get ICOM to work with E-sys 3.27.1 and PSDZDATA v 57.1. lite. Tried everything, ItoolRadar and EasyConnect, static, dynamic IP, port changining, on 2 other computers, ...

Does anyone have any clue if this SETUP from shown works with ICOM clone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinkpad said:


> After trying everything I cannot get ICOM to work with E-sys 3.27.1 and PSDZDATA v 57.1. lite. Tried everything, ItoolRadar and EasyConnect, static, dynamic IP, port changining, on 2 other computers, ...
> 
> Does anyone have any clue if this SETUP from shown works with ICOM clone?


*ITool Radar:*

Open iTool
Note xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx IP Address of ICOM
Hit Reserve Button to Lock ICOM

Open E-SYS
Click the connection icon
Select the car model
Select type of connection: "Connection via ICOM / Ethernet:" and put in box = tcp :/ / xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:50160

*EasyConnect:*

Set it as follows:

Type: REMOTE
IP: 169.254.92.38
Mode: OBD_ab625
Check Icom lock checkbox.

Open E-SYS
Click the connection icon
Select the car model
Select type of connection: "Connection via ICOM / Ethernet:" and put in box = tcp :/ / 169.254.92.38:50160


----------



## Thinkpad (Nov 12, 2010)

Did exactly the same on 2 different computers, cannot get this to work. But NCS and ISTA D 3.47 Native still work... Please look at photos in link i posted, you will see that everything is set up acording to manuals. I think that ICOM cannot work on this setup and it only works with ENET.

If someone is willing to help me out via TeamViewer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinkpad said:


> Did exactly the same on 2 different computers, cannot get this to work. But NCS and ISTA D 3.47 Native still work... Please look at photos in link i posted, you will see that everything is set up acording to manuals. I think that ICOM cannot work on this setup and it only works with ENET.
> 
> If someone is willing to help me out via TeamViewer?


Those instructions are correct and work. If they are not working for you, then something must be wrong with your ICOM. Maybe try updating the firmware of it.


----------



## Thinkpad (Nov 12, 2010)

I sent those install files to friend of mine, that has same ICOM as mine runing on E-sys 3.24 and older PSZdata, he tried it on F series, but he could not establish connection with files you sent me.

Mine firmware is up to date, NCSexpert, WINKFP, INPA, ISTA D & P also runing fine (even of F series). Problem is somewhere in software, maybe 3.27.1 is not compatible with ICOM.

As I already said, if someone is willing to check via TeamViewer and be rewared for working setup, let me know


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinkpad said:


> I sent those install files to friend of mine, that has same ICOM as mine runing on E-sys 3.24 and older PSZdata, he tried it on F series, but he could not establish connection with files you sent me.
> 
> Mine firmware is up to date, NCSexpert, WINKFP, INPA, ISTA D & P also runing fine (even of F series). Problem is somewhere in software, maybe 3.27.1 is not compatible with ICOM.
> 
> As I already said, if someone is willing to check via TeamViewer and be rewared for working setup, let me know


Well, I have ICOM A1 Clone and an OEM ICOM A2, and I have no problems connecting with E-Sys using either one, and with using either iTool Radar or EasyConnect with the above settings.

Have you disabled Windows Firewall?


----------



## Thinkpad (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes its disabled, you can take a look with teamviewer, I dont have ideas where to look for solution... Is it maybe because I am using lite data version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinkpad said:


> Yes its disabled, you can take a look with teamviewer, I dont have ideas where to look for solution... Is it maybe because I am using lite data version?


Lite and Full versions are same, except Full includes ECU Firmware files and those having nothing to do with E-Sys connection.

Send me TeamViewer Login.


----------



## Thinkpad (Nov 12, 2010)

I now got idea! Is it possible that E-sys does not work because it is only system that does not use EDIABAS, that is why ISTA and NCS work perfect and E-sys not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thinkpad said:


> I now got idea! Is it possible that E-sys does not work because it is only system that does not use EDIABAS, that is why ISTA and NCS work perfect and E-sys not?


No. E-Sys does not require EDIABAS, and still can use ENET or ICOM to connect to car.


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2015 320. Can I get the latest please. I have 3.24.3 and can't seem to be able to connect with and ENET cable.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pcvet said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2015 320. Can I get the latest please. I have 3.24.3 and can't seem to be able to connect with and ENET cable.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ViperOne (Nov 22, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

Please can I have the link to the German version of PSdZData v54.1?

Thanks
Roger


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ViperOne said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Please can I have the link to the German version of PSdZData v54.1?
> 
> ...


E-Sys can be toggled between English and German. PSdZData does not have different language versions.

Old versions of PSdZData are not maintained. Use the latest version with E-Sys Launcher 2.x.

PM sent.


----------



## Fasr (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn.
I am looking for latest E-Sys and PSDZdata suitable for F10/2014..
currently using E-Sys 3.24.3 and PSDZdata 56.4.. is it the best?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fasr said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I am looking for latest E-Sys and PSDZdata suitable for F10/2014..
> currently using E-Sys 3.24.3 and PSDZdata 56.4.. is it the best?


PM sent.


----------



## tristanus (Dec 12, 2015)

Can I get the link for latest PsdZdata and the latest E-Sys.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tristanus said:


> Can I get the link for latest PsdZdata and the latest E-Sys.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## phoenixbmw (Dec 20, 2015)

*Program*

Someone can send me the software to code my car?
Not sure but I think that is psdzdata full and esys...My friend told me that I need to flash my ecu to work LC...
:thumbup:
He tried but he told me that the data need to be update...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phoenixbmw said:


> Someone can send me the software to code my car?
> Not sure but I think that is psdzdata full and esys...My friend told me that I need to flash my ecu to work LC...
> :thumbup:
> He tried but he told me that the data need to be update...


PM sent.


----------



## morpheus00 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Esys shows only dot*

I guys !
I have a f20 118d and I have built an ENET cable to unlock RDC_Safety function. I read that the software is esys (I have the v. 3.27) and PZDATA 3.57. When I try to edit the CAFD the software shows me only dot and no the functions name. How I solve this ? Thanks.

Note: I not use Easys Launcher (I download the v.2.3 but the premium version, also the Pro, asks me an activation code that I haven't).

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morpheus00 said:


> I guys !
> I have a f20 118d and I have built an ENET cable to unlock RDC_Safety function. I read that the software is esys (I have the v. 3.27) and PZDATA 3.57. When I try to edit the CAFD the software shows me only dot and no the functions name. How I solve this ? Thanks.
> 
> Note: I not use Easys Launcher (I download the v.2.3 but the premium version, also the Pro, asks me an activation code that I haven't).
> ...


Better get an activation code from TokeMaster, else you will always be seeing dots.


----------



## morpheus00 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Launcher code*

I write an email but he not reply


----------



## gugus009 (Dec 26, 2015)

Dear Shawn

I just received my fabulous BMW X5 few weeks ago in Europe (Luxembourg).
Could you provide me with the latest version of E-Sys and PsdzData suitable for the car.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugus009 said:


> Dear Shawn
> 
> I just received my fabulous BMW X5 few weeks ago in Europe (Luxembourg).
> Could you provide me with the latest version of E-Sys and PsdzData suitable for the car.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mckee2001 said:


> hi, shawn,
> 
> I want to the link of psdzdata(latest) and ISTA-D.
> thanks.


No, sorry, but I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## leelouch (May 26, 2009)

Just want to say Thanks, my navigation system updated


----------



## oTToFSerie (Oct 3, 2015)

hi, shawn

Can u pls send me the new psdzdata pls
many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oTToFSerie said:


> hi, shawn
> 
> Can u pls send me the new psdzdata pls
> many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## krzemyk (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Shawn!
Can u send me the new psdzdata?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krzemyk said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can u send me the new psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## alpinaS54 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

sorry to bother you, but can you PM me links as well? Want to learn how to update my NAV in F10 and code some bits.

Best regards
Luke


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alpinaS54 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> sorry to bother you, but can you PM me links as well?...


PM sent.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Shawn, do you know when the Psdzdata for v58 is coming out? March 2016 one for F010?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sunnydude959 said:


> Shawn, do you know when the Psdzdata for v58 is coming out? March 2016 one for F010?


Yes, a week ago.


----------



## u2chin (Mar 8, 2015)

*pzdata*

Hi shawn, can I please have a link to the latest pzdata? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

u2chin said:


> Hi shawn, can I please have a link to the latest pzdata? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## ppatel223 (Jul 25, 2013)

May I get a link to software plus data files.


----------



## ppatel223 (Jul 25, 2013)

I need a link to newest data and software please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppatel223 said:


> May I get a link to software plus data files.


PM sent.


----------



## zyce (Mar 23, 2016)

*Info*

Hi , I'm Looking for a link to download the psdzdata for the e-sys program.
If i can download both that would be great to cause I kinde ****ed things up haha :rofl:
i got rheingold program working so that nice  but I need to program the video in motion software on the car and I think only E-sys can do this but the only problem I got is that I cant get it up and running I can see that my car is connected true the vin but I don't receive any list of verchicle data of wich i can choose my car from as i can see in many video's...
if anyone can hook me up with a download link or somehting would be much appreciated!:thumbup:

greetings from Belguim..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zyce said:


> Hi , I'm Looking for a link to download the psdzdata for the e-sys program.
> If i can download both that would be great to cause I kinde ****ed things up haha :rofl:
> i got rheingold program working so that nice  but I need to program the video in motion software on the car and I think only E-sys can do this but the only problem I got is that I cant get it up and running I can see that my car is connected true the vin but I don't receive any list of verchicle data of wich i can choose my car from as i can see in many video's...
> if anyone can hook me up with a download link or somehting would be much appreciated!:thumbup:
> ...


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## zyce (Mar 23, 2016)

Alright I'm gona start over clean uninstalling everything , and i'm gona try a clean run , I'll let you know how it turned out ! thanks for the info again !


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello Shawn, 


Please can I get a link to newest data and software. I also need the information to get a token for the software. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dagoo98 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Please can I get a link to newest data and software. I also need the information to get a token for the software. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mustang5_ms4 said:


> Can I please get a download link of PSdZData & E-sys?


PM sent.


----------



## mustang5_ms4 (Sep 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a million!!
The new E-SYS & PSDzData-lite not only works like a charm, but also saves A LOT of disk space.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please give me a link to download the PsdZdata 54.1?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisbig said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please give me a link to download the PsdZdata 54.1?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Sorry, I can't help with old outdated version, and if your car has higher than 54.1 on it, 54.1 won't work anyhow.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

I understand

Mine is a F15 X5.
But i thought that, due to the trimming problem of versions starting with 54.2, it would just work with 54.1
Could you please advice me what I should do to be able to code my car. 

Many thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisbig said:


> I understand
> 
> Mine is a F15 X5.
> But i thought that, due to the trimming problem of versions starting with 54.2, it would just work with 54.1
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## crisbig (May 18, 2015)

Everything works fine now...at least, up till the editing point of FDL, which was trimmed before..
I didn't have enough time today to do a complete coding test...but it's now high on my priorities list...
Your kind support was fantastic and really much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crisbig said:


> Everything works fine now...at least, up till the editing point of FDL, which was trimmed before..
> I didn't have enough time today to do a complete coding test...but it's now high on my priorities list...
> Your kind support was fantastic and really much appreciated!


:thumbup:


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Shawn, my engine software and nbt have been updated by the dealer. Now i dont see my ecu's anymore in esys. Only 2 but i can't change them. I use esys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 57.2 lite. Do i need to update my software?









Thanx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Shawn, my engine software and nbt have been updated by the dealer. Now i dont see my ecu's anymore in esys. Only 2 but i can't change them. I use esys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 57.2 lite. Do i need to update my software?
> ...
> Thanx!


Yes. PM sent.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

You are so fast! Thank you!!!


----------



## Pingopucho (May 16, 2016)

Can I get the links of the last PsdZdata and the last E-Sys?

My car is X3 F25, I am new at this. Could you please advice me what I should do to be able to code my car?

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pingopucho said:


> Can I get the links of the last PsdZdata and the last E-Sys?
> 
> My car is X3 F25, I am new at this. Could you please advice me what I should do to be able to code my car?
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Hi all
I am also new to coding and need the links to the working software.
My car is X5 F15 2015.
I had some software (inpa, ediabas, ncs expert...) installed on my old laptop, but HDD got broken and i don't have any backup 
I have downloaded psdzdata_58.1 but couldnt find working e-sys or any tutorial how to install it correctly.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikajlo said:


> Hi all
> I am also new to coding and need the links to the working software.
> My car is X5 F15 2015.
> I had some software (inpa, ediabas, ncs expert...) installed on my old laptop, but HDD got broken and i don't have any backup
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Well, couldn't get better info!!

Thankyou


----------



## Pingopucho (May 16, 2016)

Hello Shaw.
Thank you for your interest and now I can only try to use the software on my X3 F25.
First cable and devote an old laptop to this task.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pingopucho said:


> Hello Shaw.
> Thank you for your interest and now I can only try to use the software on my X3 F25.
> First cable and devote an old laptop to this task.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Gypsy_Bimmer (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the link to the latest E-sys and PsdZdata as my car just returned from service (and they updated everything......) Thanx !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gypsy_Bimmer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the link to the latest E-sys and PsdZdata as my car just returned from service (and they updated everything......) Thanx !


PM sent.


----------



## beastlysun (May 21, 2016)

any links for new E-sys and PsdZdata please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

beastlysun said:


> any links for new E-sys and PsdZdata please?


PM sent.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would kindly request a torrent link to download PsdZdata 54.1 and the latest E-sys version link, please
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samy_1985 said:


> I would kindly request a torrent link to download PsdZdata 54.1 and the latest E-sys version link, please
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

*Help me please!*

Hi! I have an retrofit nbt.. Cant code it... Receiving attached error...Other question how can i create an Manuel FA?

Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> Hi! I have an retrofit nbt.. Cant code it... Receiving attached error...Other question how can i create an Manuel FA?
> 
> Thank You!
> ...


This error has nothing to do with FA. It is a PSdZData issue. Are you using latest 58.3?


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> This error has nothing to do with FA. It is a PSdZData issue. Are you using latest 58.3?


No 55 but it is an Test vehicle ... So The normal cafd dont work? Or is this wrong?

Regards
Nico


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> No 55 but it is an Test vehicle ... So The normal cafd dont work? Or is this wrong?
> 
> Regards
> Nico


You need CAFD cafd_00000ded.caf.003_008_001. If it is not in your PSdZData version. You can try injecting a different close version like cafd_00000ded.caf.003_008_004 and then VO Coding NBT.

If you can't find CAFD, nor inject different CAFD that you have, then you must flash NBT.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need CAFD cafd_00000ded.caf.003_008_001. If it is not in your PSdZData version. You can try injecting a different close version like cafd_00000ded.caf.003_008_004 and then VO Coding NBT.
> 
> If you can't find CAFD, nor inject different CAFD that you have, then you must flash NBT.


How can inject another one? Can You Send ne The new psdz?
Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> How can inject another one? Can You Send ne The new psdz?
> Thanks!!


If you update to 58.3 PSdZDaata, you are also going to have to update E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher, and you still won't have cafd_00000ded.caf.003_008_001 as it is not in 58.3 either.

Use existing PSdZData, and try and inject one you already have:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_NBT => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from the Latest I=Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Make sure car has adequate voltage, so on a charger or motor running.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use existing PSdZData, and try and inject one you already have:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_NBT => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from the Latest I=Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> Make sure car has adequate voltage, so on a charger or motor running.


So, cant read the FA. Just added a self made FA.. can read VCM just ECU is possible detect CAF for SWE also shows an error. Coding other vehicles is no problem.

Just see my pictures please.










































Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> So, cant read the FA. Just added a self made FA.. can read VCM just ECU is possible detect CAF for SWE also shows an error. Coding other vehicles is no problem.
> 
> Just see my pictures please.
> ...
> ...


You have Target errors. Is this NBT retrofitted, and in an E-Series car?


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have Target errors. Is this NBT retrofitted, and in an E-Series car?


Right in an E91..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> Right in an E91..


Ok, you have Connection problems that need to be resolved before you can begin to fix NBT CAFD and code it.

I can't help you with it though, as I never retrofit NBT in E-Series car. I think you need to use Gateway Connection and IP Address of NBT, but not sure, and a working FA for it.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, you have Connection problems that need to be resolved before you can begin to fix NBT CAFD and code it.
> 
> I can't help you with it though, as I never retrofit NBT in E-Series car. I think you need to use Gateway Connection and IP Address of NBT, but not sure, and a working FA for it.


Yes, Gateway connection is still in use. i Made an FA by my self with the right data. 
Can someone else help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

accloginsell said:


> Yes, Gateway connection is still in use. i Made an FA by my self with the right data.
> Can someone else help me?


I hope so, but who I don't know. NBT Vendor should help you I would think, or provider of E-Series NBT Adapter.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I hope so, but who I don't know. NBT Vendor should help you I would think, or provider of E-Series NBT Adapter.


Thanks!! Hopefully


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi.
Can I have latest esys and psdzdata?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dtypr said:


> Hi.
> Can I have latest esys and psdzdata?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## accloginsell (Jan 28, 2016)

Can You please Sent me psdz 57?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

523i Msia said:


> Hi shawn, i need psdzdata lite, im using esys 3.26.1


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9728437&postcount=152


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Need an updated version of Psdzdata lite. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Timbits93 said:


> Need an updated version of Psdzdata lite. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## MCM5E60 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the link to the latest E-sys, E-sys launcher and PsdZdata. 

Thank you very much and greetings from slovenia!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MCM5E60 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the link to the latest E-sys, E-sys launcher and PsdZdata.
> 
> Thank you very much and greetings from slovenia!


PM sent.


----------



## Airblade (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello, I need download link to latest E-sys and psdzdata lite torrent is fine Ill share or direct.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Airblade said:


> Hello, I need download link to latest E-sys and psdzdata lite torrent is fine Ill share or direct.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Airblade (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanx m8!!!


----------



## Tigerli76 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi guys,
i am new to this.
I got E-Sys 3.27.1 and looking for PSDzDATA 54.1

where can i download or get those files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigerli76 said:


> Hi guys,
> i am new to this.
> I got E-Sys 3.27.1 and looking for PSDzDATA 54.1
> 
> where can i download or get those files?


Older 54.1 PSdZData is not compatable with E-Sys 3.27.1, and if car has been programmed with 54.2 or higher, and it likley has, than 54.1 wouldn't work anyhow.

So, use the latest everything. PM sent.


----------



## Tigerli76 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thx Shawn for your Reply.
My car is still original i suppose from march/2012. I got it about 2 Month ago, second hand.
I hear that PSDzDATA later then 54.1 are trimmed. Isn't it easyer to use 54.1?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigerli76 said:


> Thx Shawn for your Reply.
> My car is still original i suppose from march/2012. I got it about 2 Month ago, second hand.
> I hear that PSDzDATA later then 54.1 are trimmed. Isn't it easyer to use 54.1?


How do you know it is still has original factory programming?

Suppose it does though, and then needs service and is update to latest?

Thankfully, Trimmed PSdZData problem is solved by E-Sys Launcher. There is no reason to not use the latest.


----------



## Tigerli76 (Jul 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> How do you know it is still has original factory programming?
> 
> Suppose it does though, and then needs service and is update to latest?
> 
> Thankfully, Trimmed PSdZData problem is solved by E-Sys Launcher. There is no reason to not use the latest.


I do not know. but as the navigation software still is from 2012 i thought there can be all original.

Thank you for your Help. i try to reinstall and try the louncher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tigerli76 said:


> I do not know. but as the navigation software still is from 2012 i thought there can be all original.
> 
> Thank you for your Help. i try to reinstall and try the louncher.


No. When dealer programs your car, it does not include Free navigation Update, so car can be on latest 59.1, but have original Navigation map. But, you can update map yourself to 2016-2 quite easily. PM sent.


----------



## Tigerli76 (Jul 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. When dealer programs your car, it does not include Free navigation Update, so car can be on latest 59.1, but have original Navigation map. But, you can update map yourself to 2016-2 quite easily. PM sent.


Thank you alot for your patience and your help


----------



## S31 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can you direct me to the latest versions of the files needed? Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

S31 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you direct me to the latest versions of the files needed? Much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## S31 (Jul 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the super fast reply!


----------



## 4rari (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn 
which is the best combination of esys + pszdata for my F20 2012 (Current Isteps F020-12-11-502)

I'm using esys 3.26.1 + supposed data version 3.55.1 (still untrimmed but version.txt file is missing) but I managed to do some FDL coding but no VO ("no FP could be generated from FA" error when calculating FP)

Cannot use newer pszdata since esys launcher premium requires activation code

I'm trying to install a 2015 Marelli HU_ENTRY on my car

thanks in advance


----------



## 4rari (Jul 26, 2016)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4rari said:


> Hi Shawn
> which is the best combination of esys + pszdata for my F20 2012 (Current Isteps F020-12-11-502)
> 
> I'm using esys 3.26.1 + supposed data version 3.55.1 (still untrimmed but version.txt file is missing) but I managed to do some FDL coding but no VO ("no FP could be generated from FA" error when calculating FP)
> ...


If car has I-Step Current = F020-12-11-502, than you need at least 48.1 or higher PSdZData.

Trimming began with 54.2. You say you have 55.1 Untrimmed, but this is not possible.

For this car, if I could not use E-Sys Launcher for whatever reasons, than I would use 54.1 PSdZData, and with it E-Sys 3.24.3.


----------



## 4rari (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you very much for your answer
I can't activate esys launcher since Tokenmaster is still away

do you have any link for 3.24.3 + 54.1 ?

isteps current F020-11-502 
last/shipment F020-12-07-533

Antd then, should I have to change my car build date to match the same build date of the Business Nav that I'm retrofitting?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4rari said:


> Thank you very much for your answer
> I can't activate esys launcher since Tokenmaster is still away
> 
> do you have any link for 3.24.3 + 54.1 ?
> ...


PM sent.

You should not need to chnage any date.


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

hi gents, today i got a tow-bar mounted on my F22 and now all my coding is gone 
my PSdZData is over 1 year old and i would appreciate it if someone could send me the link to the newest PSdZData

thanks in advance and great work in this forum especially shawn :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bommibaer said:


> hi gents, today i got a tow-bar mounted on my F22 and now all my coding is gone


How did the tow-bar reset your CAFD's to factory and erase your coding?


----------



## bommibaer (Aug 30, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> How did the tow-bar reset your CAFD's to factory and erase your coding?


the coded the complete car for over 2 hours and all my customizations are gone now


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bommibaer said:


> the coded the complete car for over 2 hours and all my customizations are gone now


Ok. PM Sent.


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

*Potential coder - newby question*

I am considering coding my F36 (when it arrives) and have installed the software, bought the cable, and worked through the documentation. The documentation shows how to find the parameter, change it, and code it.

Question - if I have several parameters to change, do I have to "Code FDL" after each change, or can I make the changes and will "Code FDL" replace them all?

Hope that makes sense....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4Fan said:


> I am considering coding my F36 (when it arrives) and have installed the software, bought the cable, and worked through the documentation. The documentation shows how to find the parameter, change it, and code it.
> 
> Question - if I have several parameters to change, do I have to "Code FDL" after each change, or can I make the changes and will "Code FDL" replace them all?
> 
> Hope that makes sense....


You can make multiple FDL Chanes in one ECU, and then hit Code FDL at End to write all changes to ECU.


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can make multiple FDL Chanes in one ECU, and then hit Code FDL at End to write all changes to ECU.


Thanks.

After the "Read ECU" operation there is an option to "Save". Does this save the current parameters so they can be recovered if I screw up, and if so what is the recovery procedure, and then the procedure for coding of the recovered data?

Also, there are many acronyms, can anyone at least give an English version of the original German:-
SVT
ECU
CAFD
FDL
FA
VO


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

4Fan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> After the "Read ECU" operation there is an option to "Save". Does this save the current parameters so they can be recovered if I screw up, and if so what is the recovery procedure, and then the procedure for coding of the recovered data?
> 
> ...


When you Read FA or Read SVT, you have to hit "Save" in order to load offline. It will not restore anything. For that, you VO Code. Comparatively, when you "Read Coding Data," and NCD will be automatically downloaded to C:\data\CAF.

SVT = Software Variant Table
ECU = Electronic Control Unit
CAFD = Processed CAF
FDL = Function Data List or line
FA = Fahrzeugauftrag (Translation: Vehicle Order)
VO = Vehicle Order


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> When you Read FA or Read SVT, you have to hit "Save" in order to load offline.


So if I save FA and SVT I can disconnect from the car. Then load those files into E-Sys and change parameters offline. Then connect to the car and code the affected modules?

(Or do I also have to read coding data for all modules I want to change before offline changing?)

Offline seems like a more relaxed way of working on the data if this is how it can be done.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

4Fan said:


> So if I save FA and SVT I can disconnect from the car. Then load those files into E-Sys and change parameters offline. Then connect to the car and code the affected modules?
> 
> (Or do I also have to read coding data for all modules I want to change before offline changing?)
> 
> Offline seems like a more relaxed way of working on the data if this is how it can be done.


If you want to VO code without writing FA changes to VCM, then you can load modified FA.

Otherwise, for FDL coding, you need to know CAFD_ID's (eg. CAFD_00000DED = HU_NBT) to use FDL-editor; so having saved SVT will allow you to know ECU names that match your CAFD_ID's. Once ready to load to vehicle, you would still Read & activate FA plus read SVT. But, instead of re-"Reading Coding Data," you would right click blue CAFD with green check mark > Select NEW FDL > Load Offline manipulated NCD.


----------



## danielonweb (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello.
Can you send me the software for coming my F10 525d? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danielonweb said:


> Hello.
> Can you send me the software for coming my F10 525d?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## crashzero (Apr 28, 2011)

hi Shawn,

Could i also get the link for the PSDZdata 2.54.1
and the e-sys 3.26.1

Thanks in advance:rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crashzero said:


> hi Shawn,
> 
> Could i also get the link for the PSDZdata 2.54.1
> and the e-sys 3.26.1
> ...


Old outdated versions are not maintained. PM sent.


----------



## lpl (Jun 18, 2016)

Someone could send me the link of last psdzdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lpl said:


> Someone could send me the link of last psdzdata?


PM sent.


----------



## Timbits93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Could I get the link for the latest PSDZdata Lite?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heikki said:


> Ok, thanks.  E-sys is version 3.27, Launcher 2.0 and Psdz 60.0. Hope that these works ok.


I would make sure that Launcher is latest version.

https://mega.co.nz/#F!PV9lxa4J!wvP4wFcYZVF84JBfc__lAw


----------



## Heikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks a lot for providing newer version.  CADF is still trimmed.  What could be the next step?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heikki said:


> Thanks a lot for providing newer version.  CADF is still trimmed.  What could be the next step?


What is name of CAFD that is trimmed?

What is E-Sys Launcher Car Series set to?

What E-Sys Connection Target is selected?

What car are you connecting to?


----------



## Heikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Trying to connect to 2010 F10 530d and all CADFs are trimmed. Only possibility in Launcher is F999, there is no option for F010-series as I suppose it should be. Target is F010_16_11_501, VehicleInfo=F010

Is there any possibilities to get this thing working? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heikki said:


> Trying to connect to 2010 F10 530d and all CADFs are trimmed. Only possibility in Launcher is F999, there is no option for F010-series as I suppose it should be. Target is F010_16_11_501, VehicleInfo=F010
> 
> Is there any possibilities to get this thing working? :dunno:


Yes, wait 3 days and then change Launcher Car Series to F010.


----------



## Heikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Many thanks, I'll do that! Can it be so easy.:rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heikki said:


> Many thanks, I'll do that! Can it be so easy.:rofl:


Yes.


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

*latest psdzdata*

Tried to code EVO ID6 but didn't find cafd...someone can share latest psdzdata please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Tried to code EVO ID6 but didn't find cafd...someone can share latest psdzdata please?
> Thanks


What do you mean you cant find CAFD? Are you are getting a Missing CAFD error trying to read your NBT2?


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

Correct...
I think that I need to update my psdzdata...
Trying to add CarPlay, bought the FSC plugged at USB and now trying to VO Code NBT...
But I want to check if can I flash FEM too...
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Correct...
> I think that I need to update my psdzdata...
> Trying to add CarPlay, bought the FSC plugged at USB and now trying to VO Code NBT...
> But I want to check if can I flash FEM too...
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

Didn't received it...could you please send again?
Not sure why...I empty the folder few minutes ago...


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

|Got
Tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Didn't received it...could you please send again?
> Not sure why...I empty the folder few minutes ago...


For Christ's sake, give it a minute...the delay is from forum.


----------



## mscalissi (Feb 6, 2013)

Shawn
Do you have lite too just to check quickly if could I add the CarPlay?
And latest Esys please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mscalissi said:


> Shawn
> Do you have lite too just to check quickly if could I add the CarPlay?
> And latest Esys please


 Why not ask for everything at one time? PM sent...again.


----------



## mm002ns (May 28, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

could I please also have a link for the latest e-sys and PsdZData files (F11 from Oct/2011)?

Many many thanks for your kind help!

Cheers

MM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mm002ns said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> could I please also have a link for the latest e-sys and PsdZData files (F11 from Oct/2011)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sweetcandy (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Shawn, 

May I please have link to latest Esys and PsdZData file. Had new LED headlight fitted and dealer coded now have cruise control error as soon as I try set speed - Dealer coding error perhaps :dunno: Thought to compare previous FA to current but getting not found error on CAFD.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sweetcandy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please have link to latest Esys and PsdZData file. Had new LED headlight fitted and dealer coded now have cruise control error as soon as I try set speed - Dealer coding error perhaps :dunno: Thought to compare previous FA to current but getting not found error on CAFD.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------

